# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Seres estranhos 02

## Luciano Azevedo

Olá pessoal, em meu aquário marinho há um ano e meio mais ou menos, apareceram vários indivíduos desta espécie. Os paguros simplesmente adoram. São "caracóis". As fotos estão no link abaixo. Precisa retirar não né?

http://www.conchasbrasil.org.br/conq...=FISSURELLIDAE

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luciano  :Olá: 

Penso que se não for uma situação descontrolada de proliferação, não tens com que te preocupar.

São comedores de algas que nada prejudicam o sistema.

----------

